
HyperSolar H2 Generator - buovjaga
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POc341RHWsA
======
johnhenry
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrolysis_of_water](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrolysis_of_water)

